# 20g high stocking list



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

6 Cardinal Tetras, 4 Rummy Nose Tetras, 3 Endler's Livebearers. Yes or No?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Could add a few more


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Bump up the rummy nose to 6 and you should be fine. I hope you have a plan for any fry in case you get a m/f pair.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

big b said:


> Bump up the rummy nose to 6 and you should be fine. I hope you have a plan for any fry in case you get a m/f pair.


Any reason why youd increase the RN?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They like to school and are uncomfortable in less than 5.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, any almost all tetras should have a minimum of 6. Also If you get the livebearers then you should try to get all one one gender cuz they multiply quickly.


----------

